# Ein freundliches Hallo aus dem Norden



## CelebFan28 (21 Apr. 2012)

Ich habe dieses toll organisierte Board erst kürzlich entdeckt, und bin begeistert vom übersichtlichen Aufbau und der regen Beteiligung!
Sobald ich mich mit dem vorhandenen Bildmaterial und den Image-Servern vertraut gemacht habe, werde ich sehen, wie ich die Bilderflut noch ergänzen kann.
Viele Grüße und :thumbup: auf gute Zusammenarbeit!

Woody70..äh...Celebfan28


----------



## Katzun (21 Apr. 2012)

moin moin,

schön wenn es dir bei uns gefällt.

fühl dich herzlich willkommen und viel spaß beim suchen, finden und stöbern.

lg aus berlin


----------



## Claudia (21 Apr. 2012)

Hallo CelebFan28 

 bei uns 

freut mich das es dir bei uns gefällt, wünsche dir hier viel Spaß


----------



## General (21 Apr. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Mike150486 (22 Apr. 2012)

Ich sag auch mal Hallo


----------



## Q (23 Apr. 2012)

*na dann mal viel Spaß hier :thumbup:*


----------



## Ichigo_Kurosaki (27 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen und genießen Sie Ihren Aufenthalt.


----------

